# Warhammer Quest: Silver Tower



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is shaping up to look SO cool.

Also saw somewhere that it will be in stores May 21st


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I will add this to the list of GW standalone games I need to get, right to the top of the list too.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loving the minigames. This looks very DnD to me, specially with the adventure book.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Loving the minigames. This looks very DnD to me, specially with the adventure book.


Warhammer quest used to ne like a soft version of dnd. It had one set of rules that was similar to a board game and another that was more like a full blown roleplay in the same box. It came off the back of GW and Milton Bradley having a falling out over heroquest iirc. wonder if silver tower is compatible with the old version.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I remember Warhammer Quest, just didn't know if GW would go the roleplay route again given their previous attempts. 

Though, in saying that I'm reminded of 40k roleplay games that FFG makes.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I do like the look of this, the miniatures are very appealing.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Check these out, 'scuse the IG screen grabs:
































































I wonder if the barbarian is Chaos aligned and fighting alongside the stormcast and dwarf, etc.

UPDATE: here's a proper link: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2016/05/gw-silver-tower-news-more-pics.html


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep the babarian is aligned to chaos, slaves to darkness anyway, atleast according to the AoS warscroll that I assume will be in this weeks WD. Im curious what the fluff justification will be for including him in the party will be, considering all the other members belong to the order faction. I do realize that the original game had a babarian that iirc belongf to chaos, and his inclusion is welcome and mandatory imho, just curious how theyll spin it. Also despite being really excited by the raiding party, Im more interested in the tzeench stuff and the possibity that well see the tzaangors and cultists as the basis for a new, tzeenchian, chaos, subfaction for AoS. Unfortnatel, my brother who is really the only person I play board and card games with as I dont have a car to get to any off the local clubs with, doesnt tend to get into the fantesy genre much. Plus Ive still yet to buy dw overkill which he will play. I will be getting the tzeench stuff and the barbarian for my fledgling chaos army for the sigmar system though.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

"...triompher de la Silver Tower"

It's '_la Tour d'Argent_', you numbskulls! Christ, you'd think Games Sweatshop could afford to employ a proper translator given that they now want at least 2 internal organs for most of their bloody models...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Svartmetall said:


> "...triompher de la Silver Tower"
> 
> 
> 
> It's '_la Tour d'Argent_', you numbskulls! Christ, you'd think Games Sweatshop could afford to employ a proper translator given that they now want at least 2 internal organs for most of their bloody models...



Pretty unnecessary post.

Anyway, 

new screen shot:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

tu_shan82 said:


> Yep the babarian is aligned to chaos, slaves to darkness anyway, atleast according to the AoS warscroll that I assume will be in this weeks WD. Im curious what the fluff justification will be for including him in the party will be, considering all the other members belong to the order faction. I do realize that the original game had a babarian that iirc belongf to chaos, and his inclusion is welcome and mandatory imho, just curious how theyll spin it. Also despite being really excited by the raiding party, Im more interested in the tzeench stuff and the possibity that well see the tzaangors and cultists as the basis for a new, tzeenchian, chaos, subfaction for AoS. Unfortnatel, my brother who is really the only person I play board and card games with as I dont have a car to get to any off the local clubs with, doesnt tend to get into the fantesy genre much. Plus Ive still yet to buy dw overkill which he will play. I will be getting the tzeench stuff and the barbarian for my fledgling chaos army for the sigmar system though.



I think there's a Skaven in there somewhere. I cant wAit to check out how a Stormcast and a Slave to Darkness end up working together.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

having seen the AoS rules for the hero's, I realy want that knight-Questor


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2016/05/warhammer-quest-images-from-gw.html

Some better images here. Of each hero.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Since seeing the screenshot of the WD page advertising the app Ive decided to get the game after all, for two reasons. Firstly the fact that they've gone to the trouble of creating the app leads strongly to the suggestion that its going to be supported for some time to come meaning that it could end up with quite a large following as people will be more confident to invest time and money into it and although i dont have a gaming group to play the game with, that may likely change with such a large pool of players. Secondly the fact that characters can be ported over from AoS via the app is really cool, the tought of my aspiring deathbringer charging his way through the tunnels and vaults of the silver tower reaping skulls for khorne realy exciting. It also gives me the chance to paint and play with some minis that I think seem cool without commiting to collecting an army of, like the loremaster of hoeth for example.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

GW have also just released better pictures on their FB Page. I actually really like that they have acknowledged the picture have leaked and just released better quality ones to tease it more. I really love the look of these models, and while I don't think AoS is a system I want to play yet (at least not until the points system comes) I will definitely want to pick this up meaning I can at least own some of the gorgeous miniatures released for it


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Warhammer Quest was pretty awesome back in the day.

I still have mine, plus expansions in the loft. Sat next to two copies of Heroquest and all the expansions..... :so_happy:


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

It's pretty awesome that the Heroes are also getting AoS Warscrolls. As far as the stand-alone game is concerned, a Tzeentch themed Warhammer Quest? Color me intrigued!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I finished building up my kit, the models are AWESOME. Any Tzeentch player should be pretty satisfied. Tzeentch daemon prince, cultists, birdmen, AWESOME pink horror sculpts


----------

